# Switching Cages



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am looking into getting a different cage. I currently have the Feisty Ferret and the wire bottoms are driving me a little insane. I have tried all kinds of ways to cover them up with not much success. I am going to sell mine on craigslist and get something else used I am sure... I have 2 boys and might add one more eventually. I am looking into the Ferret Nation, Critter Nation, All Things Living Ferret Home etc.... if anyone knows of any other decent size cages let me know. Also what do you think I should sell it for? I have put hardware cloth on half of it and I might include an accessory or two...... I paid $75 for it I was thinking maybe $80 or $85 since I have only used it two months and it is cleaner than when I got it. Also is this a good idea to switch cages? Has anyone else been fed up with FF wire floors? Has anyone tried the All Things Living Ferret Home?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I got fed up with the wire floors and put peel-and-stick vinyl on them. It sucks because this means the hanging things on the bottom are hung permanently OR that nothing else can be hung from the ceiling; I circumvented it using the sides (also covered in hardware cloth) as tie-on points, and generally have the bottom be the "natural" or "messy" part of the cage (liitter box, dig box, tree branches, more hides than hammocks). Other than that, the now-solid floors are a dream. Vacuum them, wipe them down and the cage is clean in five minutes.

However, I probably wouldn't go much higher than $85.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I have done the sticky tiles and they are trapping stuff underneath them pellets, hair, etc..... so it's become a little bit of a sanitation issue for me. It seems like half of the people who have them love them competely and the other half is like noo!!! Hahahaha ya I am thinking $80 sounds good I just feel like I spending more money on trying to fix the wire floors then the cage is worth.


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

This . . . http://www.smallanimalchannel.com/images/critter-product/prevue-hendryx-cage-bg.jpg . . . is the cage I started with for three boys. It's rated for more, but it was good for three and I think it's just about perfect for two. It usually runs somewhere around $125 or so, maybe cheaper.

HTH!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you lcs but that cage I have seen before and has the same problem that I am having with the wire floor


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Are all wire-cages out? Because I seriously eyed this: http://www.amazon.com/Marshall-Fold...F8&qid=1380044285&sr=1-112&keywords=rat+cages

But if wire is out this would probably be nice: http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Hab...TF8&qid=1380044263&sr=1-83&keywords=rat+cages


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

No nanashi7 not all wire is out I am fine with wire anywhere but on the floors I can easily cover the shelves but not the floor. I have seen those cage marshall cages I just have to see what I can find on craigslist probably. There is someone who has a ferret nation cage completely covered in hardware cloth already!!!! But I think she is too far and I have to see if I can talk her down.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok so she has a ferret nation completely covered in hardware cloth but it has a crack in one pan and a little bit of rust on the outside it looks like what do you think a cage like that is worth?? I am just speaking hypothetically because idk that I can get it.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Here is the cage minus the pans as they are taken out but not missing she just sent me another and the rust looks kind of bad.....


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

That rust does not look good. I wouldn't pay more than around $125 for it. There is too much rehab to be done (scrape away rust, power wash, paint/seal it).


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Ya I am going to pass on it. I have seen cages in better shape for that price and I can't even powerwash really because I live in an apartment so I guess its a no go.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you frequent eBay ? I'd stalk there as well.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I dont use ebay normally because I don't do paypal but I might check the main thing is I need to sell my feisty ferret before I get another cage probably.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Post an ad here and CL


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok  I kind of was wondering if I should wait to post when I find something or go ahead and post because it could take time to sell?


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I think it looks decent, I would provably buy that cage for around $100, but I might try to haggle. I bought a severely rusted FF for $50 and the fixing up process wasn't too bad. If the rust is only on the doors, I'd snatch it up! 

And don't post to sell until you're ready... If its a good price, people will hop on it pretty quickly. I sold my All Living Things cage for way more than it was worth and got several immediate responses. It'll be easier to sell if they can get it immediately. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It could take time, plus if you need the money to buy a new cage


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Good to know I might try putting it a little higher and see what happens. The rust scares me just because I don't have really anywhere to scrub it down and I found out its an hour and half away.


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

TexasRatties said:


> Thank you lcs but that cage I have seen before and has the same problem that I am having with the wire floor


The wire bottom comes out and the pan can be moved to the top slot. I did that (the wire bottom has been sitting in my basement for a year and a half!) and use fleece over a towel just like folks use with the CN/FN cages and others. It can be a bit of a pain to slide the pan in if I've left too much fleece hanging off the sides, but overall it works great! Oh, and because of the slots I made the fleece double the size of the pan so I can wrap it around and then use binder clips to secure it to the front of the pan. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks lcn its definitely a consideration if I find one for a good price on cl I am kind of craigslist addicted if I can pay less than full price for something i will lol.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Just curious what is the most yall would pay for a feisty ferret cage used? I am wanting to start a little higher but leave room to where I am willing to negotiate the price.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I think, if it is in good condition, no rust, clean... $85. I probably wouldn't pay more than that since it's not too expensive new.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Until you can find a new cage have you thought about making a new bottom for your cage. I swear by corrugated plastic called coroplast. I buy it at Loews but sign shops also sell it. It is $8-10 for a sheet which you can build a tray from. If you use fleece you make the tray shallow and for bedding you make the tray deep. They can be removed and washed. If you are interested I can share links with directions for building the tray and stores which sell coroplast. Below us a picture if my cage with the tray. It is the white thing on the bottom.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you Chuck that is part of the issue I am not wanting to spend any more on trying to put a floor on this cage I have already spent and spent trying to modify this cage. I just want something different I do have laminate and stuff on it right now but long term I am not happy with it.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I understand, after a year of dealing with this I got a DCN. I got so frustrated with cleaning the cage!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

When I still had my boys in their wire cage I took melamine (you could use plastic sheets also) cut to size for the shelves and basically made fleece pillow cases for them and plonked it perfectly into place on top. Works like a charm, still allows you to hang things from the wires underneath too. Easy to remove, clean fleece and put fresh fleece on 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am trying to decide if I do decide on a nation cage if I should see about getting a ferret nation double possibly or a critter nation single. The critter nation double is just a little out of my price range right now. There are plus and minuses to both but if I decide to get another baby rat then the critter nation seems better but if I don't then well ferret nation is good too idk lol.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I decided just to work with my off after cage shopping I am going to just modify it to fit my needs.


----------

